# finally! purple!!



## krissy (Dec 8, 2010)

i have been struggling to get a pretty purple for forever!! i have had the color disappear or turn yellow on me, or pink or be so dark it looks black, but finally i have gotten a beautiful purple! i am so happy!

it is scented with Lavender EO




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 8, 2010)

That is a wonderful purple, it's one of my favorite colors, may I ask what color you used to get it just right?

does it have small swirls in it?


----------



## agriffin (Dec 8, 2010)

That is beautiful, Krissy!  Love it!


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice! Did you use FD&C Blue #1? That one morphs in CP to a pretty purple.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 8, 2010)

What a gorgeous color!


----------



## krissy (Dec 8, 2010)

i used equal amounts of Hyacinth and Muscadine from Celestial Colors.

it does have slight white/light purple swirls in it which were totally unintentional and i have no idea how i got them,lol. i think because i had some soap on the edge not blend the color all the way.


----------



## cwarren (Dec 8, 2010)

wonderful color Krissy


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 8, 2010)

krissy said:
			
		

> i used equal amounts of Hyacinth and Muscadine from Celestial Colors.
> 
> it does have slight white/light purple swirls in it which were totally unintentional and i have no idea how i got them,lol. i think because i had some soap on the edge not blend the color all the way.



very beautiful!


----------



## Deda (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow!  That's a great color!  Love it.


----------



## dubnica (Dec 8, 2010)

WOW that is beautiful purple.  I have yet to achieve purple I am happy with.


----------



## holly99 (Dec 8, 2010)

Very pretty! I'm kind of jealous because my last purple turned gray on me.


----------



## krissy (Dec 8, 2010)

holly99 said:
			
		

> Very pretty! I'm kind of jealous because my last purple turned gray on me.



i have had purple morph on me so many times. i have had gray more times than i want to admit. i just kept trying...


----------



## Sibi (Dec 8, 2010)

Pretty!!


----------



## cwarren (Dec 8, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Very nice! Did you use FD&C Blue #1? That one morphs in CP to a pretty purple.



I went to the site
http://www.celestialcolors.com/celestialcolors.html

what is FD &C   and D & C dyes


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

FD&C dyes are used for *f*ood, *d*rugs and *c*osmetics
D&C are used for drugs and cosmetics


----------



## cwarren (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you !


----------



## ewenique (Dec 13, 2010)

That is a pretty purple!


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Very pretty color!  Congrats!


----------



## cocoon (Dec 14, 2010)

*NICE...*

I love that purple.


----------



## coral (Dec 15, 2010)

Now I would have to agree with you that's a lovely purple.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Dec 15, 2010)

Very pretty purple!


----------



## krissy (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks everybody!


----------



## Zhuliya (Dec 15, 2010)

great!!! my first attempt to get a purple soap ended up in a green soap with a thin layer of pink... I'll keep trying until I get a good one, congrats for your beautiful-looking soap!


----------

